# Schutzhund Training for gsd puppy



## Tide vom Nobles (Nov 27, 2013)

I am new to the world of having german shepherds. I got my male from a breeder that breeds for Schutzhund and also for show. How do I start my puppy in getting into the Schutzhund training that is well known for this breed?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

There are tons of great articles that go into detail:



United Schutzhund Clubs of America • German Shepherd Dogs
What is Schutzhund?
(Schutzhund Training, by Wildhaus Kennels )
To name a few... you can view more articles on the sport here:

Articles - German Shepherd Guide


To get started, do some research, and more importantly find a local Schutzhund/IPO club and go watch/talk to members!


For the States:
United Schutzhund Clubs of America • Clubs


For Canada:
Regions and Clubs


----------



## Tide vom Nobles (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you much. I have looked in my state too for clubs in my area to join! I have also spoken with my breeder as to have her guide me where she take her dogs!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Your breeder will likely know the most experienced club, but it doesn't hurt to visit them all to watch all the different dogs and see how everyone trains. Some clubs can differ quite a bit, most are fairly uniform. Good luck and be careful, the sport can be addictive!


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

My breeder has a club we go to.


----------



## Tide vom Nobles (Nov 27, 2013)

Wild Wolf said:


> Your breeder will likely know the most experienced club, but it doesn't hurt to visit them all to watch all the different dogs and see how everyone trains. Some clubs can differ quite a bit, most are fairly uniform. Good luck and be careful, the sport can be addictive!


I am hoping that it will keep my puppy busy and out of trouble and from being bored. He is smart and just wants to please. A tired puppy is a happy puppy!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Schutzhund is a fantastic dog sport to get involved in. Just keep in mind that you may have to drive long distances in order to get to the closest club. Maybe not. The club I went to was approximately 45 minutes to one hour away. For me, that isn't very far. But don't just go to a club because it's close. Find out which club uses training methods you're most comfortable with.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I would suspect there are some good clubs in the Charlotte area. I was snooping through the Michael Ellis pedigree charts and noticed some dogs from some very notable pairings were going to a few people that lived there and concord. Not sure about Asheville though. There are good clubs in the Greensboro area and some excellent ones in the triangle area.


----------

